# Tool belt alternative for Maint. Electrician.



## mgraves (May 5, 2013)

I recently starting working as Maintenance electrician/Instrumentation tech and I'm looking for a better way to carry my tools around. I want to stay as light as possible, but I still have a good amount of stuff I need to carry.
The older guys all have full loaded toolbelts they sling over their shoulders and the younger guys carry a few basics in their pockets and run back and forth for the rest of what they need. I'm not a fan of either option....

I've got a CLC bag (1526) I like, but I'd like something a bit smaller and more compact.

I'm not interested in a something that will stay strapped to me like a toolbelt or suspender rig or anything like the. I do like the idea of something I can throw over my shoulder and walk around with all day without it being a burden.

Any suggestions guys?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

The home despot here had a husky wheeled tool bag (like the above picture but add a bag attached to it). I used to work with a guy who had one he had back problems and loved it until there were alot of steps.


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

You might be after something like Kuny's EL-1509. Well, as long as you don't mind being known as the guy with the tool purse.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

For the win


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

The Ideal leather totes are nice for a few more tools than a pouch. They come with a shoulder strap and a bombproof carry handle. These things last forever.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a similar cart as 360max but I have a 5 gal bucket bolted to,it and a bucket boss insert on the bucket. 
That gives me a lot of ability to cart tools and material up stairs with ease. I use a tool pouch with it so it lets me take up what I need and have a place for trash on my way out.
That cart is well balanced and when you shrink the handle down one notch you can slip your arm in and lift it up..

I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It I was going to do maintenance I'd use one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/Custom-Leathe...al-Electricians/dp/B0001ZI524/ref=pd_sim_hi_2

It's an oversized pouch with a nice shoulder strap. It's not really made to be word on the belt, just carried around on your shoulder. It can hold a lot of tools and even closes incase you are leaving it by people you don't trust. Hook it on the side of your ladder or cart and the tools are always easy to reach.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

HackWork said:


> It I was going to do maintenance I'd use one of these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Custom-LeatherCraft-1509-Professional-Electricians/dp/B0001ZI524/ref=pd_sim_hi_2
> 
> It's an oversized pouch with a nice shoulder strap. It's not really made to be word on the belt, just carried around on your shoulder. It can hold a lot of tools and even closes incase you are leaving it by people you don't trust. Hook it on the side of your ladder or cart and the tools are always easy to reach.


Purse.


----------



## Richard Rowe (May 25, 2009)

Get a Veto, I use the LT Tech, and the small clip on pouch that goes on it. Keep all your stuff in the LT and when you have a task see what you need put in in the clip on pouch and go. If the job is big you just take the whole bag it has all your stuff.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

Veto Pro PAC OTLC and a two shelf cart. That way you can push materials around if needed.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I find waist /suspender toolbelts a tad obtrusive in many tighter spots, so i have a shoulder strap bag, about 10 x 10", holds my 'essentials', good for ladder work, crawl spaces, etc, zips fully around.....~CS~


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I worked for years as a maintenance electrician. I was one of the tool belt over the shoulder guys. This would be better.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jamuz said:


> Veto Pro PAC OTLC and a two shelf cart. That way you can push materials around if needed.


I have a house keepers cart that I put a spool rack on. I don't have the yellow garbage bag, but that handle section folds up and it makes tight turns. The whole thing can be stored flat if you unbolt it, about 5 minutes of work.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

This is the hand cart. 
Its a Magna-cart by Welcomproducts.com
I got it at Costco for about $25.
It's good for 150#'s. The wheel base is wider then the 5 gal bucket so it doesn't wobble and does curbs and stairs with ease. The tires are a soft rubber so its quiet.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That is a nice cart, I got the same one at Sears for about $30.

The position of the wheels relative to the load makes it a bit harder to balance than a normal hand truck. But for something that folds up so small and could fit anywhere, it's worth it.


----------

